# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  بعض القواعد القانونية فى الإيجارات

## هيثم الفقى

(1) دعوى اخلاء المستاجر لعدم سداد الاجرة استحقاق اجرة متجددة فى ذمتة اثناء نظر الدعوى لا يعدطلبا جديدا لايجوز ابداؤة امام محكمة الاستنا ف التزام المحكمة بنظرة دون طلب من الطاعن لامحل لتكليف المستاجر بالوفاء مخالفة ذلك،خطأ علة ذلك. 

القاعـدة: 

- اذا كان الثابت بالاوراق ان الطاعن استند فى طلبة اخلاء الشقة محل النزاع الى قعود المطعون ضدة عن اد ا ء كامل الاجرة المستحقة وليس لعدم سداد قدر معين منها مما لازمة ان استحقاق اجرة متجددة فى ذمة المطعون ضدة اثناء سير الدعوى ، لايعد طلبأ جديدأ فيها لايجوز ابداؤة أمام محكمة الاستنئناف ، وانا هو دليل فى الدعوى . 

- تلزم المحكمة بالنظر فية واعمال أثرة فيها دون موجب لقيام الطاعن بتكليف المطعون ضدة بأداء ما استجد فى ذمته من اجرة لتحقق العله من التكليف من باب اولى ببلوغ الامر مبلغ الخصومه القضائيه المؤسسه على ذلك التاخير وتمسك المؤجر بطلب الاخلاء لقيام سببه . واذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر واقام قضاءة برفض الدعوى الاخلاء على ان المستأجر المطعون ضده قام بسداد الاجرة المستحقه عن الفترة من / / 19 حتى / / 19 ، والتى لم تشمل الوفاء بما استجد من اجرة حتى قفل باب المرافعه امام محكمه الاستئناف بتاريخ 25/11/1992 ، رغم ان التكليف بالوفاء يتضمن ما يستجد منها عن الاشهر اللاحقه للمدة الواردة به ، فان الحكم يكون قد أخطأ فى تطبيق القانون . 

- الطعن رقم 412 لسنه 63 ق جلسه 10/1/1999 

(2)الوفاء من الغير المبرئ لذمه المدين . شرطه ، اتجاه ارادة الموفى للوفاء بدين غيرة . 

القاعـدة : 

المقرر فى قضاء محكمه النقض ، اخذا بمفهوم نص المادة 323 من القانون المدنى – ان الوفاء بالدين يصح من اى شخص له مصلحه فى الوفاء به وهذا الوفاء من شأنه ابراء ذمه المدين من الدين متى اتجهت ارادة الموفى الى الوفاء بدين غيره ومن ثم فانه يجوز لغير المستأجر ان يقوم بدفع الاجرة المستأجر كما الغير الدين عن المدين متى اتجهت ارادة هذا الغير للوفاء ابراء لذمه المستأجر فيها . 

- الطعن رقم 318 لسنه 67 ق جلسه 13/1/1999 

(3) دعوى الاخلاء بسبب تأخر المستأجر فى سداد الاجرة او ملحقاتها 0 وجوب رفعها بعد انقضاءخمسة عشر يوما على اعلان التكليف بالوفاء . مخالفه ذلك . اثرة عدم قبول الدعوى ( مثال لتسبيب معيب ) . 

القاعِـده: 

اذ كانت الدعوى فى ظل قانون المرافعات الحالى تعتبر مرفوعه طبقا للمادة 63 منه بمجرد ايداع صحيفتها قلم الكتاب المحكمه ، فان مؤدى ذلك ان يجب على المؤجر ان يرفع دعواه بالاخلاء بسبب التاخير فى سداد الاجرة او ملحقاهتا بايداع صحيفتها قلم كتاب المحكمه بعد مضى خمسه عشر يوما على اعلان التكليف بالوفاء للمستأجر ، فاذا اقامها قبل انتهاء هذا الميعاد الحتمى المقرر لوفاء المستأجر بالاجرة المطالب بها فان التكليف يكون حابط الاثر قانونا مما يترتب عليه عدم قبول الدعوى ، لما كان ما تقدم وكان البين من الاوراق ان المطعون ضدهما كلفا الطاعن بموجب الانذار المعلن اليه على يد محضر بتاريخ 22/6/1996 بالوفاء بالمبالغ المتأخرة محل الدعوى خلال خمسه عشر يوما من تاريخ التكليف المشار اليه والذى به ينقضى اثر التكليف السابق المعلن للطاعن فى 23/4/1996 ثم قاما برفع الدعوى الماثله بايداع صحيفتها قلم كتاب المحكمه بتاريخ 25/6/1996 قبل انقضاء ميعاد الخمسه عشر يوما المقررة قانونا لوفاء الطاعن بالمبالغ المطالب بها فان مؤدى ذلك ان تكون الدعوى غير مقبوله لعدم استيفاء الشروط المقررة قانونا لاقامتها على ما سلف – واذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر وقضى رغم ذلك باخلاء العين محل النزاع فانه يكون قد خالف القانون واخطأ فى تطبيقه . 

الطعن رقم 1105 لسنه 67 ق جلسه 13/1/1999 

(4)-تمثيل الجهه الاداريه القائمه على شؤن التنظيم فى الطعن على قراراهتا بشأن المنشأت الايله للسقوط . واجب بقوة القانون لاعتبارات المصلحه العامه . عدم اختصاصها فى الطعن او اختصامها اختصام غير صحيح . وجوب تكليف قلم الكتاب باعلانها . تعلق ذلك بالنظام العام . المواد 56،59،2،3،60 ق لسنه 1977 ( مثال : لتسبيب معيب ) 

القاعـدة : 

المقرر – فى قضاء محكمه النقض ان مؤدى نصوص المواد 56،59/2,3،60 من القانون رقم 94 لسنه 1977 ان المشرع اوجب تمثيل الجهه الاداريه القائمه على الشؤن التنظيم فى الطعن على قرارتها باعلان قلم الكتاب لها بالطعن – وبالجلسه المحددة لنظرة حتى تدافع عن هذه القرارات المطعون عليها والصادرة عليها العامه وتكون على بينه من نتيجه الفصل فيها وليكون لها ان تقوم يتنفيذ تلك النتيجه على نفقه صاحب الشأن فى حاله امتناع صاحب الشأن ذوى الشأن عن تنفيذها فى الميعاد المحدد ، اذا ما رأت فى ذلك التنفيذ من جانبها ما يحقق الصالح العام بالمحافظه على الارواح والاموال ومن ثم يكون تمثيل جهه جهه الادارة فى الطعن امر ا اوجبه القانون لاعتبارات المصلحه العامه بحيث اذا تقاعس الطاعن على القرار عن اختصام هذه الجهه او لم يكن قد اختصمها فيه او لا ختصامها اختصاما صحيحا ولا يجوز لها ان تقضى برفضه لمجرد عدم اختصامها فيه او لاختصامها فيه او لاختصامها اختصاما غير صحيح لما فى ذلك من مخالفه لصريح نص المادة 59 الذى ناط بقلم الكتاب اعلانهم بالطعن لاعتبارات المصلحه العامه – على ما سلف – ويكون لمحكمه النقض وللنيابه العامه ان تثير ذلك من تلقاء نفسها لتعلقه بالنظام العام ولورودة على جزء مطعون عليه من الحكم ، لما كان ذلك وكان البين من الاوراق ان الطاعن اقام دعواه امام محكمه اول درجه طعنا على القرار الصادر من اللجنه المنتصه بازاله العقار محل النزاع حتى سطح الارض مختصما فيها المطعون ضده الثانى بصفته ممثلا للجهه الاداريه القائمه على شؤن التنظيم واذ دفع الحاضر عن الاخير ببطلان اعلانهبالطعن لعدم حصوله لهيئه قضايا الدوله ، قضت المحكمه ببطلان اعلان صحيفه الطعن بالنسبه له وبتأييد القرار المطعون فيه وقد تأيد هذا القضاء بالحكم المطعون فيه على سند من ان الخصومه فى الدعوى لم تنعقد بالنسبه للجهه الاداريه لبطلان اعلانهم بصحيفه افتتاحها . وان القرار محل النزاع اصبح بذلك نهائيا بالنسبه لها وللمطعون ضدها الاولى ، مالكه العقار ، بالتالى لصدورة فى موضوع غير قابل للتجزئه ، واذ كان مفاد هذا الذى ذهب اليه الحكم ، اعتبر ان الدعوى قد رفعت فقط على المطعون ضدها الاولى دون اختصام الجهه الاداريه فيها اختصاما صحيحا ، ومع ذلك قضى فى موضوعها بتأييد القرار المطعون عليه وهو ما ينطوى على مخالفه لصريح نص القانون الذى يلزم المحكمه فى هذه الحاله بتكليف قلم الكتاب باعلان تلك الجهه بالطعن دون اعتداد بما وقع فيه الطاعن من خطأ حتى اذا ما استقام شكل الدعوى مضت المحكمه فى نظر موضوع النزاع المطروح عليها ، واذ لم يلتزم الحكم المطعون به هذا النظر فانه يكون قد خالف القانون واخطأ فى تطبيقه . 

الطعن رقم 7870 لسنه 66 ق جلسة 27/1/1999 

(5)الوفاء بالدين الاصل فيه ان يكون فى محل المدين . عدم اشتراط الوفاء بالاجرة فى موطن المؤجر . وجوب سعى الاخير الى موطن المستأجر لاقتضاء والاجرة متى حل موعد استحقاقها مالم يوجد اتفاق او عرف يقضى بغير ذلك المؤجر الصعى الى موطن المستأجر لاقتضاء الاجرة وتمسك المستأجر بأن يكون الوفاء بها فى موطنه . عدم اعتبار المستأجر مخلا بالتزامه بالوفاء بالاجرة وتمسك المستاجر بان يكون الوفاء بها فى موطنه . مؤداه عدم اعتبار المستأجر مخلا بالتزامه بالوفاء بالاجرة . المادتان 347/586/2 من القانون المدنى . 

القاعـدة :- مؤدى نص المادتين 347/586/2 من القانون المدنى وعلى ما جرح به قضاء هذه المحكمه على انه يجب على المؤجر متى حل موعد استحقاق الاجرة ان يسعى الى موطن المستأجر ليطالبه بالوفاء بها – مالم يوجد اتفاق او عرف يقضى بغير ذلك – فاذا لم يتحقق هذا السعى من جانب المؤجر لطلب الاجرة وتمسك المستأجر بأن يكون الوفاء فى موطنه فلم يحمل دينه الى المؤجر كان المستاجر غير مخل بالتزامه بالوفاء بالاجرة – رغم بقائه مدنيا بها . 

الطعن رقم 130 لسنه 68 ق جلسه 25/1/1999 

(6) ايجار الارض للقضاء عدم خضوعه للقوانين ايجار الاماكن العبرة فى تحديد طبيعه العين المؤجرة بما تضمنه العقد متى كان مطابقا للحقيقه وانصرفت اليه ارادة العاقدين ، لاعبرة بالغرض التى استؤجر من اجله ولا بما يقيمه المستأجر عليها من منشات . 

القاعـدة :-قوانين ايجار الاماكن استثنت صراحه الارض الفضاء من تطبيق احكامه ، وانه ولئن كانت العبرة فى وصف العين المؤجرة بانها ارض فضاء هى – وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمه – بما جاء بعقد الايجار دون غيره ولا عبرة فى ذلك بالعرض الذى اجرت من اجله هذه الارض ولا بما يقيمه عليها المستأجرين من منشات تحقيقا لهذا الغرض ، الاانه يشترط لذلك ان يكون ما ورد فى العقد حقيقا انصرفت اليه ارادة المتعاقدين ، فاذا ثبت ان ما جاء بالعقد صورى قصد به التحايل على احكام قانون ايجار الاماكن التعلقه بتحديد الاجرة والامتداد القانونى لعقد الايجار بعد انتهاء مدته ، فانه لا يعول عليه وتكون العبرة بحقيقه الواقع اى بطبيعه العين وقت التعاقد عليها وما اتجهت اليه ارادة المتعاقدين بالفعل فى ذلك الوقت . 

الطعن رقم 43 لسنه 68 ق جلسه 30/1/1999 

(7) قضاء محكمه الدستوريه العليا بعدم دستوريه نص م 29 ق 49 لسنه 1977 فيما تضمنه من استمرار عقد الايجار لصالح اقارب المستأجر حتى الدرجه الثالثه بسبب الوفاة او الترك الدعوى الماثله قبل صيرورة الحكم باتا . اثرة قضاء الحكم المطعون فيه برفض الدعوى استنادا الى عدم امتداد عقد الايجار للطاعنه . صحيح فى القانون . 

القاعـدة :-اذ كانت المحكمه الدستوريه العليا قد قضت بتاريخ 2 من اغسطس سنه 1997 فى الطعن رقم 116 لسنه 18 قضائيه المنشور فى الجريدة الرسميه فى 14 من اغسطس سنه 1977 بعدم دستوريه نص الفقرة الاولى من المادة 29 من القانون رقم 49 لسنه 1977 فيما تصضمنه من استمرار عقد الايجار لصالح اقارب المستأجر حتى الدرجه الثالثه بسبب الوفاة او الترك فانه بذلك يكون قد ادرك الدعوى قبل صيرورة الحكم الصادر فيها باتا .واذا اقام الحكم المطعون فيه قضاءة بتأييد الحكم الابتدائى برفض الدعوى على سند من عدم امتداد عقد الايجار محل الدعوى للطاعنه بعدم ثبوت اقامتها بالشقه محل النزاع فانه يكون قد انتهى الى نتيجه صحيحه فى القانون . 

الطعن رقم 3249 لسنه 63 ق جلسه 31/1/1999 

(8) امتداد عقد ايجار الاجنبى لزوجته المصريه واولادها منه المقيمين باعين المؤجرة مالم يثبت مغادرتهم البلاد نهائيا . حق مقرر لمصلحتهم دون غيرهم . مؤداه تمسك الزوج بهذا الحق دون ان يكون له صفه فى تمثيلهم . غير مقبول . عله ذلك . 

القاعـدة:-النص فى المادة 17 من القانون رقم 136 لسنه 1981 – فى شأن بعض الاحكام الخاصه بتأجير وبيع الاماكن وتنظيم العلاقه بين المؤجر والمستأجر – وان دل على استمرار عقد ايجار الاجنبى الذى انتهت اقامته بالبلاد بقوة القانون لزوجته واولادها منه الذين كانوا يقيمون بالعين المؤجرة ، مالم تثبت مغادرتهم البلاد بصفه نهائيه الا ان هذا الاستمرار مقرر لمصلحه هؤلاء الاخيرين دون غيرهم وبالشرط سالفة الذكر ، وبالتالى لايحق لمن عداهم التمسك بهذا الحق ، لما كان ذلك ، وكان الطاعن يؤسس نعيه – بسببيه – على الحكم المطعون فيه على حق مقرر لزوجته واولادها منه بالشرط المنصوص عليها فى المادة 17 سالفه البيان ، دون ان يكون له حق او مركز قانونى شخصى فى هذا الصدد ، واذ كان هؤلاء المقرر لصالحهم الحق غير ممثلين فى الدعوى ، وكان لاصفه للطاعن فى تمثيلهم فان النعى برمته يكون غير مقبول ويضحى بذلك على غير اساس . 

( الطعن رقم 2302 لسنه 67 ق جلسه 17/2/1999)

----------

